# PHP Editor



## JhonCena (Dec 20, 2006)

Which is the best PHP Editor out there. I tried *UltraEdit* but *Crap!*
Tell me some more PHP Editors(Freeware)


----------



## ahref (Dec 20, 2006)

Have your tried notepad? It is best.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Not a pure PHP editor, but I like Crimson Editor. It has macro recording facilities that will simplify a few programming requirements, and has a few features to help beautify the code.

Arun


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 21, 2006)

Did you try Php Designer ..?


----------



## JGuru (Dec 21, 2006)

@JhonCena, You can use *Eclipse IDE*, install the "PHP IDE plugin" click here
 You also need atleast 512 MB RAM.

 NOTE: Eclipse needs Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 1.5.0 or higher.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 29, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Did you try Php Designer ..?



I have used PHP Designer. It is good but is buggy and too heavy on resources. 

Now I use what Notepad++. Light on resources, puts the various parts of code in colours so easily readable.


----------



## JhonCena (Dec 29, 2006)

yeh... i agree wid you^^^^ phpdesigner is quite good but very slow (in my pc) bulky too.


now i am trying notepad++. is it freeware?


----------



## satyamy (Dec 29, 2006)

i use Edit Plus 
but 
    but 
        but its not free


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 29, 2006)

notepad++ is released under GNU/GPL 

*notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm


----------



## kalpik (Dec 29, 2006)

+1 for notepad++. Actually i like it SO much that i miss it on linux  Hehe.. But gedit works for me on linux


----------



## bukaida (Jan 6, 2007)

Try PHP Designer2006 Pro. You can view the output of your localhost in the editor itself.It is good.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 6, 2007)

One more vote for NotePad++


----------



## Pathik (Jan 6, 2007)

kwrite


----------



## clod (Aug 3, 2010)

I use free PHP/HTML editor - Codelobster PHP Edition
It has also special plug-ins for Drupal, Joomla, WordPress, Smarty, CodeIgniter, JQuery and etc.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

+1 to Eclipse IDE !


----------



## Sathish (Aug 5, 2010)

if u series about php development, 
upgrade ur system and use php designer pro..


----------



## manaskumar (Oct 6, 2010)

Notepad ++ is way to go for small projects.
Else use Eclipse IDE.


----------



## hackerzlab (Dec 2, 2010)

notepad++ and crimson editor were my favorite editors but i shifted to mac and now m using TextWrangler.


----------

